# Making my own fume board?



## HEATHERnRye (Mar 29, 2010)

Question.. probably seems silly to ask this but.... 

Instead of ordering a fume board, I thought I might cut a piece of board, paint the top black, and staple a washcloth, or old shirt to the underside to hold the Beequick.... Anyone see an issue with this not working? Does the board "need" to wrap down the sides of the hive like a telescoping cover? I thought perhaps as long as the board sealed with the top, laid flush/flat, that it would be ok. 
Is there a stand off distance between the cloth and the top of the frames?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I have used cardboard and a clean dish towel that covered the entire board thumbtacked on the cardboard. Mine didn't wrap down the hive, but cut to the exact measurements of a deep hive body. This was very thin, so I don't know about a stand off distance between the cloth and the top of the frames, but it worked just a fume board would


----------



## HEATHERnRye (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks...I didn't think it would matter much, just double checking.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

or use the West Virgina University study.
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/FormicAcid.pdf
There is a better presentation that shows extensively how to make a fume board (I made two) but I noted that this one had it on the end of the paper


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You'll do better with a metal top painted black. It will transfer more heat and make more fumes. Take an old super or hive body that needs retiring. Cut it into slices and cover each slice with metal flashing, paint black and glue soime felt or other material inside.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I USE A PIECE OF CARDBOARD AND STAPLES IT TO A RIM. WORKS GREAT ESPECIALLY IF YOU SPRAY YOUR BEE GO INSTEAD OF POURING.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I use burlap for the pad. Then used 4 mil black visqueen stretched over the rim. If you are not careful it will run the bees out in the grass.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I use a top cover with a cut up pair of blue jeans stapled in as a pad


----------

